# DW meet in January 2009...anyone from the NW??



## Ibi_TME (Jul 20, 2008)

Hi members
Thought its better on one thread so heres the link:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=95976

Do enjoy and look forward to seeing you there :wave:

Thanks
Ibi


----------

